# Toy Boat For Hedgi.



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

he guys!

i was hopeing you might be able to help me find a platic toy boat big enough to fit a hedgehog.
id like to take dini in the bath with me sometimes and i think it would be better if maybe he had a boat to float around in, since he is not much of a swimmer.

anbody? so please send me some pictures or if you have any ideas let me know!


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Personally speaking I wouldn't even both trying this, hedgehogs in general are terrified of water and while can swim can easily drown and get URI, a hedgehog is not likely to be comfortable or stay on a toy boat and it could easily capsize/turn over with the hedgehog on it or in it.

Its a unnecessary risk to take with your hedgehog which I would avoid, however I will let others chime in with their opinions on it.

My opinion, unless its needed for hygiene or health reasons hedgehogs and baths should not happen.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

like this one!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The picture doesn't show up, but either way, I agree with JustOnePost. If he's not much of a swimmer and not a fan of water, don't bother risking it, and just keep baths to the necessary minimum.


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Also remember that hedgies have a habit of pooping in water, so if you took Dini in the bath with you it might get poopy! :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a good idea. Boat could flip, hedgie could drown.


----------



## cthom (Nov 15, 2011)

oh my... i wouldent want to be poopy...

ok guys your right.. just the only thing i must say is i would never leave dini unsupervised i would always be holding the boat. but 
yes ok no boat for hedgie. and no bath for him unless he is poopy.


----------



## kyungmal (Apr 20, 2011)

When I bathe my hedgie, I only have the water about an 1 inch and a half or so high. She essentially walks around in the lukewarm water. Then I use a cup of lukewarm water to carefully wet her back, a wet *clean* toothbrush to spread the soap, and then the rest of the water from the cup to rinse her off. After that I wrap her in a new clean towel or fleece until she is dry. 


Please try this method before letting your hedgehog attempt swimming or anything else. The boat sounds dangerous as it will not stay afloat right side up if she moves or tries to escape. 


**excuse my directness: but please remember that bath time is only about once a month and is JUST for keeping your hedgie clean and safe from any infections, etc. Bath time is NOT FOR YOUR ENJOYMENT OR FUN. **


----------

